# Charley Bear [emoji199]



## Jane Gladitsch (Aug 28, 2018)

Happy New year everyone! Say hello to Charley (formerly Barry of the gang of seven from Arborway's Poppy & Tony - see pic). He is just a few days shy of 14 weeks now. He came home with us at 10 weeks. Peter and I both spent a lot of time with the entire litter so there were no issues of separation - actually one - day two home he spent some time in his expen howling. Literally calling to his pack. We love him like crazy!!!! We had many family members staying over the holidays, so up until this week there were lots of people in and out. Now to. The new normal! He has been to 2 puppy classes, i comb him daily and have trimmed around his foot pads and eyes, he has many excursions meeting lots of dogs of various sizes, several long car trips, the vet, experienced snow, etc
Here are my most pressing questions for the group!!
RECALL and LEASH
He does great at home in short training sessions with really high value treats (chicken, cheese). But outside, in puppy class, real time situations - he ignores me or makes it a game. I dont think he is ready for obedience class because in puppy class he appears to mentally shut down about half way through and he is on the shyer side compared to the other pups his age. He is excellent sitting on command, settling while the humans are eating, even good at not biting when asked! We are using a harness that closes on his shoulder area and he does not like the leash at all. He tolerates it but the buckle seems so heavy. I use a 30 foot lead when we go out in the yard so he can race around - but walking on leash etc...not so much. He is a peanut - barely 4.5 pounds. 
POTTY
He is litter trained and doing very well. However - randomly he will just pee elsewhere. I want to believe that, like a child, he just doesn't feel it coming until its starting to happen and that will develop. Litter boxes are strategically located everywhere and most mistakes have been mine - but there are several where it doesn't add up that he didn't walk the few feet to the box. One poop mistake - again mine - because he got loose in the house and found himself in the dining room when he needed to poop! He also pees next to the box often. He has peed several times outside but not in any place i directed or on command. At some point i want him to go outside where i want him to go but ideally I'd love to always have an indoor box as an option. 
I will leave it at. These two topics for now and cant wait for all your experience and advice!!! Thanks Havaneesers!
Jane



















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is adorable!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

With the random accidents, the most helpful advice I ever received with potty training is to spend time playing where the puppy had accidents and then practice going from there to the potty tray. Even if it doesn’t seem far, for us it was a matter of needing to train to go to that particuluar potty tray location from various locations and activities. 

I know others have asked and received better answers about missing the potty tray. I will say I didn’t consider it an accident if it was within a couple inches of the tray but continued to set him on it and give the “go potty” command periodically and within 1-2 days he didn’t miss. However, my puppy was not trained to a litter box until late, and he was around 20 weeks old so already knew “go potty.” He also never, ever pooped on it, maybe because we started so late. I think puppies who start on the potty tray early don’t need to “learn” what the tray is for, just how to get there. We also started with only one tray and it was not on carpet. I didn’t add the second until he was using the first, and the upstairs tray didn’t open up multiple rooms, just the path from our upstairs bedroom to the outside potty because sometimes it was hard for him to hold it first thing in the morning. 

The pictures are so sweet! Our puppies have such similar coloring!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

He is just charming! Love the shopping cart picture. Sorry I really am not the one to answer training issues.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Just so darn cute. Congrats.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww he's adorable!


----------

